# Little discussion, 8 points....



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

What are yalls thoughts on 8 pointers?

Curious what everyone thinks.

Personally, an 8 will be an 8 and will be an 8....especially in low fence and all natural....

Go!
















Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd shoot him if he walked out


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Deer of a lifetime for majority of those that hunt. Nothing wrong with a big Main Frame 8!!


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thatâ€™s one of those questions that could be dabated for hours and you get 10 different views on 8s. Itâ€™s a hard question to answer, many variables that come into play such as: your ranch management plan and goals, carrying capacity of your ranch, buck to doe ratios and age to name a few. 

As for the 8 in your picture, not having any history of the place youâ€™re on, Iâ€™d shoot him. He looks like a fantastic management deer and even trophy to many out there. Pretty deer.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

If I had somebody that really, really wanted a big 8 for the wall, Iâ€™d letâ€™em shoot. If not, Iâ€™d let him walk.....


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shoot all 3 year old 8's. See no reason to let him walk for years hoping some day he will pop into something bigger all the while making more 8's. Nothing wrong with a big ole 8 except I like big ole 10 or 12's better.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

Big 8 is my perfect trophy buck. Itâ€™s been on my bucket list for decades. One mans trash is another mans treasure. Only get to shoot spikes and does. Havenâ€™t got called up to the major leagues yet but some day itâ€™ll happen.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Marcus, just a little 1st hand experience after 20 yrs managing this place here. I try to let all of my mainframe 8â€™s make it to 5.5 just to give them the benefit of the doubt. That being said, small framed 8â€™s may get whacked at 4.5 but never any younger than that. The 8 in your pic would be a great management deer for one of my guests and I would have no problem letting them take him if I thought he was 5 and showing zero signs of growing g4â€™s. Hope this helps.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

After seeing two 150 class bucks one morning - I had a conversation with Joe Finley, his response -" ... how many 8 pts make Boone and Crocket ...". That has stuck with me since 1997 when he told me. But , a big 8 is very handsome!


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Couldnâ€™t agree more, James. We killed a 147â€ 8pt last night and heâ€™s the most impressive deer weâ€™ve killed so far this year. I love a BIG 8.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

Not exactly the same issue but similar, my uncle has watched this 6 point for the last three years waiting for him to add more bone. The first year we saw him we all agreed he was about 2, which now makes him at least 4-5 years old. We got on the lease 3 years ago and he has always been an 6 with not much change other than longer tines. He is tired of waiting and plans to cull him this year.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Cynoscion said:


> Marcus, just a little 1st hand experience after 20 yrs managing this place here. I try to let all of my mainframe 8â€™s make it to 5.5 just to give them the benefit of the doubt. That being said, small framed 8â€™s may get whacked at 4.5 but never any younger than that. The 8 in your pic would be a great management deer for one of my guests and I would have no problem letting them take him if I thought he was 5 and showing zero signs of growing g4â€™s. Hope this helps.


This is what I'm looking for.

Not necessarily this buck or the deer on my property, but general thoughts about an 8 will always be an 8.

To answer another question top, we have a little more than 4800 acres in La Salle county, its cattle land with some sections dense brush, all natural vegetation except for the oats and hay grazer we plant for cows.

The 8 in the pic just showed up, but we have several deer that are 8 on camera.

It was put in ny head years back that an 8 would always be an 8 in a natural setting and no introduced genetics.

I think hes a fine buck and either my wife or father in law or the kids will take him...

Here is the 8 my wife shot last year










Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I am an 8 point guy and I think a BIG mainframe 8 is one of the best looking deer there is. JMO. Don't get me wrong and I have shot a lot of nice deer including some 190 inch deer but my favorite is my 150 inch 8..


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the let them go til 5.5 idea, although we usually smoke them at 4.5. I too love a big 8, long tines and lots of mass.


----------



## Lunkerman (Dec 27, 2004)

Since I'm a meat hunter I'd shoot the one in the OP. I try to take the one with the biggest body, antlers are just a bonus if he has them. I let an eleven point with a drop tine walk last year cause he looked young and not as big as some of the others.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

I love a big 8 point!!!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Yes, you got a BIG 8


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes sir, thanks for the rotation.


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

I watched a 3.5 mainframe 8 go to 9 at 4.5 and 10 this year. 3.5 is too early to cull. FWIW, I love big 8â€™s. Have some awesome footage of a 150 class 8 walking away that Iâ€™ll try to dig up tomorrow.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

JMalin said:


> I watched a 3.5 mainframe 8 go to 9 at 4.5 and 10 this year. 3.5 is too early to cull. FWIW, I love big 8â€™s. Have some awesome footage of a 150 class 8 walking away that Iâ€™ll try to dig up tomorrow.


Natural or protein fed on your place?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

obvious I caint get em all . LOL


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice! So with protein, an 8 looks like he is always gonna be an 8.....

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Marcus

It's all a matter of opinion. Apparently some do add some points at older age but most time not. I just dont think ieaving him to continue to make 8's as he ages and may not ever get better is a good idea. If you have plenty time and money and a place big enough with plenty deer I would probably not worry and let em age and see what happens. Here is one we let walk two years ago so kids could get him. Never saw him again. I think he died from being overweight. Ha Ha


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

More often than not, those big framed 8â€™s will turn into very nice deer. We choose which ones to take at which ages on a case by case basis. The really good ones like those in these pics get a pass until they get 6.5-7.5 just to see how big theyâ€™ll get. Sometimes theyâ€™ll grow some trash and sometimes they stay slick. The biggest slick 8 weâ€™ve ever killed was around 162â€.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah, age and some protein....I just have an abundance of 8 it seems....was just scratching my head on what to do.

Going to introduce protein next season as we finally took over the ranch here, see if it makes a difference

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the protein (supplemental feed) will make a more healthy animal Which can only lead to more better everything. Putting it simple. Remember God takes care of the body first and then antlers.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

That is true.

We have good natural vegetation and from my counts I'm pretty close to 3:1, but didnt fly.....just scratching my head at all the 8's, this is our first year with no lease hunters, so I guess we'll see what happens.

Either way, its gonna be fun

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Good luck Marcus


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Good luck Marcus


Thanks bud....gonna be an interesting year. We know what was coming around last year when we were hunting our 300 acres, but we nor my father in law never heard from the lease hunters as far as what they were seeing over the years or when, who was on property at times.

My wife and I decided to start over, we now hunt a bigger part, almost 2600....so running cams and checking things out has been fun. Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I have shot some really good deer- but I have always wanted a big nice 8 point, he is nice for sure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Marcus

Was just thinking if someone has been shooting 10's or better and not shooting some 8's you may have to get after some 8's especially since you said you have an abundance of 8's.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

CHARLIE said:


> Marcus
> 
> Was just thinking if someone has been shooting 10's or better and not shooting some 8's you may have to get after some 8's especially since you said you have an abundance of 8's.


That's what I'm trying to figure out. 1 feeder had 7 or 8 eight pointers every morning and evening.....I'm running 9 feeders and it's pretty much the same....all 8's so far....I'm all for a big 8, but not seeing much else so far....but, to be expected as we are very green here.

Gonna be interesting to see what shows up in the oats we plant for our cattle

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Iâ€™d be willing to bet itâ€™s more of a nutrition issue than a genetic one. Without your deer being on a higher nutritional plain, youâ€™ll never be able to see their true potential. Raise the nutritional bar before you assume your abundance of 8â€™s is genetic.
I like to use this example:
If mommy and daddy are both body builders, thereâ€™s a good chance the son will have the genetics of a bodybuilder but starve the kid and thereâ€™s no way he ever will be a bodybuilder.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I've seen deer that were mainframe 8's throw a lot of extras when they get old, but I don't recall a mainframe 8 (that's at least 3) going to a mainframe 10 or 12. There's a ton of 1 year olds that start off as 8's that grow out though.

This deer was a mainframe 8 in his early years. believe it or not, he was 6 or 7 in this video, and was killed that year. I think he scored just over 200". just another thing to think about marcus.. there is a HUGE market for big 8's. I'd bet the vast majority of hunters would rather kill a 145" 8, than a 150" 10 any day. A hunt for a 150"+ slick 8 could probably be sold in about 10 seconds.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Good looking deer Kyle.

The deer in my avatar was a mainframe 8 with a big common base point, a deep fork, some kickers and 3 drop tines. He went 222 2/8â€ gross. These are the extreme examples though.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I agree guys seen those old 8's put on lots of junk but still basically an 8. I understand and agree some gain points. But I say again aint nothing wrong with a nice big ole 8.i


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Love them big eights


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

something wrong with that deer Jeff, he's sideways. Ha. Very nice 8


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## J.Oberholtzer (May 27, 2010)

Sorry Charlie only way I can figure out how to post a pic. To the capt. That was on a high fence 7500 acre place no protein out of freer. I agree with you 100% on the eight point thing 4.5 to 5.5 there gonna be an eight and if they show themselves they should be taken from the gene pool


----------



## JMalin (May 14, 2014)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Natural or protein fed on your place?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Protein from January-September. Still digging around for footage (my place is in the hill country, the monster 8 I filmed was on a ranch off old mines road.


----------



## jeremyk (Apr 12, 2011)

150â€ 8 point my dad shot at my grandparents in Nacogdoches, TX best deer weâ€™ve ever taken up there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

Most of the places I have managed the rule was 8 points @ 3.5 yrs old die. You canâ€™t afford to allow the 2-3 additional years of breeding on the 1 in a 100 chance itâ€™ll sprout more points. Odds probably arenâ€™t that good. 

Something many people overlook when culling deer is that you should be culling across all age classes, with emphasis on the middle to younger ages. Itâ€™s pointless to shoot 6.5 yr old trash and call it culling. 

I did some consulting on a ranch that a buddy of mine had managed, a year or so after he moved on. We had much the same philosophy on culling. In the 2 weeks I was there, almost all of the 1.5 yr olds I saw had at more than 8 points. 

The question you should ask yourself on every buck you see is â€œwith everything else being equal, is this deer better or worse than others his age.â€ If the answer is â€œworseâ€, squeeze slowly. Do this until you have harvested the appropriate number of bucks for that year.


----------



## Jkotzur (May 29, 2016)

Here is a 6.5 yr old main-frame 8 that was fed protein his whole life. Always stayed an 8 just gained trash and mass over the years. Not a bad buck at all, but I would cull them at 3.5 years old otherwise they will continue to spread that 8 point gene as they gain maturity and dominance in the herd. Good luck!


----------



## Stalkin Spots (Jan 12, 2014)

BTW, hereâ€™s my big 8.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Wanna see a big ole fat 8 ??


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

Charlie 
That's a big ole fat 8


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Dang! Lol

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

That deer looks part Pitt bull charlie!! He's a stud


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Most of the places I have managed the rule was 8 points @ 3.5 yrs old die. You canâ€™t afford to allow the 2-3 additional years of breeding on the 1 in a 100 chance itâ€™ll sprout more points. Odds probably arenâ€™t that good.
> 
> Something many people overlook when culling deer is that you should be culling across all age classes, with emphasis on the middle to younger ages. Itâ€™s pointless to shoot 6.5 yr old trash and call it culling.
> 
> ...


Yup that's the way I see it as well.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Stalkin Spots said:


> Most of the places I have managed the rule was 8 points @ 3.5 yrs old die. You canâ€™t afford to allow the 2-3 additional years of breeding on the 1 in a 100 chance itâ€™ll sprout more points. Odds probably arenâ€™t that good.
> 
> Something many people overlook when culling deer is that you should be culling across all age classes, with emphasis on the middle to younger ages. Itâ€™s pointless to shoot 6.5 yr old trash and call it culling.
> 
> ...


Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## rstubbs (Mar 12, 2013)

Capt. Marcus Canales said:


> Dang! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Yes that a dominate big 8 ptr, that probably breeding a lot of does in that area. You have to ask especially on a protein fed high fenced ranch if you want to spend tons of money on raising a bunch of 8â€s or 10â€s & 12 ptr s? Donâ€™t get me wrong a big a big heavy horned 8 is beautiful buck, but almost every occasion they will never be Muy Grande.


----------

